# Best way to clean up elk ivory



## meltedsnowman

I have 5 sets of elk ivory, and I think ima finally pop the question the the gf of 7 years. I would like to have some of my ivories made into an engagement ring. What's the best way to clean these up for a jeweler or would they do that for me? And anyone have some recommendations on some good Utah jewelers that can do it for a reasonable price. Thanks in advance


----------



## richardjb

I had some earrings made. I soaked them in water and picked at them as best I could. The jeweler cut off the root end, so it didn't matter. I went to a local jeweler in Roy. Forget the name.


----------



## svmoose

These guys aren't in Utah but they do good work: http://www.timberlineelkivory.com/ They're out of Idaho, but ship and recieve and will work with you.


----------



## Bears Butt

The only elk I have ever shot was a cow and my wife was right there to help with the gutting and dragging it down off the steep hill. A real trooper! So, we decided to go out and have some "replacement" wedding rings made out of them.

We had a custom made set using our old wedding rings and the guy took the small diamonds out of them and then melted down the old rings and poured these in his design.

His name Rod Huskey, out of Hoback Junction in Wyoming, 307-733-1554

His price was VERY REASONABLE! Sorry about the photo quality of the picture, but you get the drift of the design.

Good luck and congrats on the proposal, I hope after all this up front stuff, she says YES! If not, what will you do with the rings? Just kidding!


----------



## elkfromabove

We just had a set of earings made and I didn't even attempt to clean up the ivories for three reasons; 1- I didn't know how, 2- I figured the jeweler would do it, 3- The "flaws" turn out to make the jewelry much more attractive and interesting because of the patterns. And, yes, they only use the crowns because of appearance and weight.

Castro Jewelers in Cedar City @ yellow gold hangers with a small diamond for about $500. (Silver and no diamond about half that.) Rings I don't know about.
Their number is 435-586-2422.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Carry them around in your pocket for 6 months...they will be shiny clean.----SS


----------



## Population Control

I'm not a ring guy and have about 4 sets of ivories. What else can you do with them (minus earrings/necklaces or other jewelry)?


----------



## Longgun

Best of luck with your plans meltedsnowman! 

Great looking rings BearsButt. 8)

I have had three sets of earrings made, two rings, and three pendants all from the same individual here in Salt Lake. Although, last i heard he was getting out of it...:-? ill check then post back. If you do a quick google search you should find quite a few custom jewelers that do fine looking ivory work, just depends on what youre willing to spend. 

Cleaning:

1: Removal, i usually just make four cuts while in the skull. One each side parallel with the width of the tooth and one each side perpendicular to the width, all being fairly deep with a sharp knife. Then with my thumb on the inside of the tooth and indexfinger on the outside i pry outwards. It should pop out without cracking the root. On big bulls you may have to try a few times cutting/prying, cutting prying to get those deeply rooted ivorys out. Ive also had a few old Cow's be a real pain, just be patient, cut/pry, cut/pry... they'll pop out eventually.

2: Remove most/all the tissue you can manually w/o damaging the enamel and or unique carmel swirls ect... dont scrape anything, just shave what you can off. the rest will come off in the next step.

3: place the tooth in a small pan with cool water aprx two inches deep. Add a few tablepoons of salt, a tablespoon of borax, and a drop or two of dawn dishsop. Bring to a low simmer, let simmer for a few hours. after a few hours you will see the remaining "bits" and connective tissue have either fallen off completely or are very close. remove from heat and let cool to room temp by itself. If you are/were to add cold water at this time you run the risk of cracking the tooth/teeth. again, be patient.

4: with most of the tissue removed, now all you have to do is lightly brush what little remaing tissue off with a scotchbrite pad, again being carefull not to scratch the polished surfaces... done.

as i stated, i have had many piece's of jewelry made over the years but on my first bull i merely drilled a hole in each root, slipped them on a piece of black leather, added some craftstore "this n thats" to it and wear it when im in the hills hunting elk to remind me of how i got started, and times gone by. I know of one other gentelmen that has embeded a couple ivorys in the stock of his elk rifle, another that has a couple in the horn of his saddle and another that just cleans em up and tosses them in a glass jar. Different strokes...


----------



## BradN

I'm pretty sure my wife would be less than happy to receive elk ivory jewelry as a gift. Just a reminder that I spend too much time hunting.


----------

